# Mommy's tired



## Re5.0 (6 mo ago)

Do anyone other moms get overwhelmed easily, do any other moms feel like they get tired of being a mom from time to time?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Re5.0 said:


> Do anyone other moms get overwhelmed easily, do any other moms feel like they get tired of being a mom from time to time?


I can’t answer any mommy questions but I wanted to say Hi and welcome back! Don’t be a stranger!


----------



## Re5.0 (6 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> I can’t answer any mommy questions but I wanted to say Hi and welcome back! Don’t be a stranger!


Hi, thank you. How have you been?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Yes, all moms feel like that sometimes. And it's OK. It doesn't mean we don't love our children. Let's face it, kids are a pain. They're selfish and loud and the boy ones smell funny when they get to be a certain age. They talk back and don't listen. Plus it is REALLY hard not to laugh when they open their mouths and your words come out. They're the most wonderful, crazy, exciting, precious pain-in-the-butt miracles ever. I love that little smarty pants weirdo more than I knew was possible, and I wouldn't trade his eye rolls and huffy sighs for anything. But there are days when I wish he would just simmer down on the drama. I'm sure he feels the same way about me.


----------



## Re5.0 (6 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Yes, all moms feel like that sometimes. And it's OK. It doesn't mean we don't love our children. Let's face it, kids are a pain. They're selfish and loud and the boy ones smell funny when they get to be a certain age. They talk back and don't listen. Plus it is REALLY hard not to laugh when they open their mouths and your words come out. They're the most wonderful, crazy, exciting, precious pain-in-the-butt miracles ever. I love that little smarty pants weirdo more than I knew was possible, and I wouldn't trade his eye rolls and huffy sighs for anything. But there are days when I wish he would just simmer down on the drama. I'm sure he feels the same way about me.


Thank you so much for this, and only damn good mommy's get tired. My life is kids and I'm trying to have one outside them. Practice meditation and exercise. I'm trying it's sooo hard.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Re5.0 said:


> Thank you so much for this, and only damn good mommy's get tired. My life is kids and I'm trying to have one outside them. Practice meditation and exercise. I'm trying it's sooo hard.


Kids are 24/7/365. No breaks, no vacations, no sick days. Being a mommy isn't something you DO, it's something you ARE, and you're that forever until you die. It's a lot. But it's great, right? It's like Stockholm Syndrome with the cutest hostage taker(s) imaginable.

I try to ride my bike between 30-45 mins a day. I am interrupted at LEAST twice. 😂 I have to just ignore it. Glance over, if he's not bleeding and still has all his limbs and I don't smell smoke, wait or check with Dad. It is not selfish to make time for yourself, it's really not.


----------



## Re5.0 (6 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Kids are 24/7/365. No breaks, no vacations, no sick days. Being a mommy isn't something you DO, it's something you ARE, and you're that forever until you die. It's a lot. But it's great, right? It's like Stockholm Syndrome with the cutest hostage taker(s) imaginable.
> 
> I try to ride my bike between 30-45 mins a day. I am interrupted at LEAST twice. 😂 I have to just ignore it. Glance over, if he's not bleeding and still has all his limbs and I don't smell smoke, wait or check with Dad. It is not selfish to make time for yourself, it's really not.


Girl FR, I try to ride my bike a few times a few times a week but life seems not make it happen some weeks. Like this week.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Re5.0 said:


> Girl FR, I try to ride my bike a few times a few times a week but life seems not make it happen some weeks. Like this week.


I can't with this whole week. Work is crazy and we're travelling (again) this weekend so I have to get us all ready and packed then come home and do all the laundry. Meanwhile, work is still there and my fantastic reward for a job well done is... more work. 🤔 Do you have a Peloton?


----------



## Re5.0 (6 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I can't with this whole week. Work is crazy and we're travelling (again) this weekend so I have to get us all ready and packed then come home and do all the laundry. Meanwhile, work is still there and my fantastic reward for a job well done is... more work. 🤔 Do you have a Peloton?


No, I have a bicycle that I ride around p lake nearby. I heard that Peloton is everything


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Re5.0 said:


> No, I have a bicycle that I ride around p lake nearby. I heard that Peloton is everything


I love mine. But, I don’t have a lake to ride around; I’m pretty sure your lake is better.


----------

